# Oliver: Black'N Gold



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful picture! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is soooo handsome....love this picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, Oliver is stunning.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous dog and wonderful picture


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Graham.
Can you describe your setup?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome photo of a stunning Golden!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great picture! Oliver is a handsome boy!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies! 

For the lights, the key metered F11 at camera right
The fill metered 7.1 at camera left
The kicker (separation light) metered 7.1 at camera right
Reflector at camera left

If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Breathtaking photo of a gorgeous dog. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you photograph *and* work the dog? Great photo! Remote fire?


----------

